# For a bit of fun - Selfies by Kai



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 30, 2014)

Don't over think it ... this is just for a bit of fun
5 Things to Avoid When Taking Selfies


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 30, 2014)

I miss Alamby on that show. :'(


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm not going to worry until a phone is advertised as having a better camera on the front than on the back.

Jim


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 30, 2014)

lol, ok, so that was mildly amusing for one of their not so subtly sarcastic videos.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 1, 2014)

As a photographer, I take pictures of other people, not myself. ;D That's one of the "rules" 8) 8)


----------



## Eldar (May 1, 2014)

A Norwegian radio host ones said; I have a face perfectly made for radio. I´ll copy that and say I have a face perfectly made for the viewfinder end of a camera


----------

